# My gsd weight



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

ok i am a bit worried about my gsd weight . i dont want to end up with a 50 lbs gsd ...

my dog is a pure German working line . father is 90 and mother 78.

mine is 3 month and 1 week today and weight 21 lbs !!? ive seen other thread about 3 month gsd at 30 lbs sometimes 35 !!! the lower ive seen is 27 !!!

is that me or something going wrong ???

what was the weight of your gsd at 3 month ? is that because of the pure German line ?

thx for helping

here is a pic :


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a novice to the breed but my girl is a PB and at 9 months she weighs 23 kilograms (50 pounds). I do not think she will get much larger so I guess they are all different.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our pups were both right at 14 lbs when they were 2 months, so I doubt they were much more than 21 a month later. With parents at those weights I imagine he'll be similar, he looks good. And very cute.


----------



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

My pup was about the same size at that age. My pup is now 8 1/2 months old and is about 80lbs. I think my pup is doing good with his weight. my wife thinks he is to skinny. What does your vet say? How much is your dog eating? What kind of diet do you have him on? I dont know about the different diets and how it affects your dogs lbs. There is alot of great info on this site, so I am shure you will find a answer. But since I am not a pro on the topic, I would ask your vet. Great looking dog. Good luck.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta weighed 25 pounds at 3 months. Her parents were 79 and 115 pounds. She'll end up the size she ends up. 

All we can do is feed a good quality food. You can't make your dog bigger than nature intends, so try not to worry.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

At 3 months, she still has lots of growing. GSDs don't finish filling out until 2-3 years old, so you'll still see many changes in weight.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

All grow at different rates, sure you will have a 80+ lb dog before he is a year old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your dogs weight
is right on target for
a big dog.

at 9 weeks old my dog weighed 17.5 lbs.
at 4 months old he weighed 23.5 lbs.
he weighed 82.5 lbs at one year old.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Shaeffer was 25 pounds at 3 months-Father was 120,mother 65,Shaeffer topped at 92.

Fritz was 31 pounds at 3 months-Father 85,mother 75,Fritz is 93 pounds at 11 months old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Slow growth is good. I wouldn't worry about poundage but how the pup feels in your hands. Muscletone is very important as well. 
I see on so many breeders sites the listing of weight and it seems as if they brag about how big their dogs are. I'd much rather have a dog on the smaller scale than a dog over the standard.


----------



## DebGem (Apr 7, 2010)

My pups have been big kids! 
The first born (male) came out at 2# and now at 4 months hit 50# and is all muscle! 
The 6th born is a 48# male and the last born, 9th is a gal at 40# now. All pure muscle, Czech East DDR blood and very strong bicolor, black & silver with red. Gonna try to post the most recent family pic...


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I think my pup was about the same as yours at 3 months, he's now 5 months old and 44lbs. I am guessing his adult weight will be around 75lbs. I don't think you have to worry about him only being 50lbs fully grown


----------

